# {}   صلاة يسوع



## Meriamty (21 مارس 2008)

تعتبر صلاة يسوع واحدة من الطرق العديدة للحصول على الصلاة لداخلية

و كافضل وسيلة لتركيز الانتباه وتثبيت الذهن في القلب تقال صلاة يسوع عادة هذا الشكل ( ايها الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله ارحمني انا الخاطىء في النهاية او تقال الصلاة بصيغة الجمع ارحمنا) .الغرض الاساسي والوحيد في تكرار صلاة يسوع هو استدعاء الاسم الالهي وكمساعدة في تكرار صلاة يسوع هناك استعمال (السبحة)

التي تحاك من حبل صوفي اومادة اخرى فهي على عكس الخرز،لا تحدث "صوتا".

تعود جذور صلاة يسوع الى العهد القديم وحتى الى مرحلة ابعد .كان لدى اليهود احترام خاص لاسم الله (يهوه) والذي لايمكن لاحد ان يلفظه بصوت عال.

وكان يرى اسم الله كامتداد لشخصه وكظهور لكيانه وكتعبير عن قوته وباستمرار

هذا التقليد ابدت المسيحية منذ بدايتها احترام للاسم الذي اتخذه الله في تجسده :يسوع=مخلص . توجد ثلاثة نصوص من لعهد الجديد  تشير الى استدعاء اسم يسوع (يو16 :24 و23) و(اع:0و12)و(فيليبي 12: 9/10)وايضا" هناك صلاتين في الانجيل :صلاة الاعمى "يا يسوع ياابن داود ارحمني") وصلاة العشار(يا رب ارحمني انا الخاطىء" لو 8/13 ) هكذا فالصيغة المتطورة لصلاة يسوع :ايها الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله ارحمني انا الخاطىء" اخذت كليا" من الكتاب المقدس انما اول تطور لصلاة يسوع جاء مع نشوء الرهبنة في مصر في القرن الرابع ،مؤكدين انه يجب على الراهب ان يمارس دائما" من داخله ما يدعوه(بتذكر الله) ام اول الكتبة الذين اشاروا بوضوح الى دعاء او تذكر لاسم يسوع هم القديس ذياذوخس الونيكي والقديس نيلوس الانقري(القرن الخامس)

وكانت ممارسة الصلاة(يسوع) مرت في ثلاث فترات ذهبية الفترة الاولى في عهد الذهبي للهدوئية =السكينة في بيزنطية(القرن 14) مع القديس غريغوريوس بالاماس الفترة الثانية،الهدوئية في اليونان خلال اواخر (القرن18) مع القديس نيقوديوس الاثوسي والفيلوكاليا واخيرا"في روسيا خلال(القرن19) مع القديس كروتشتادت والقديس سرافيم ساروفسكي .في صلاة يسوع نلتمس الرحمة ووخز الضمير من خلال عبارة(ايها الرب يسوع ابن الله ارحمني ) انها فعل شكر للخلاص الذي قدمه يسوع وتعبيرعن ضعف استجابتنا فالصلاة هي صلاة توبة وملىء من الفرح في الوقت ذاته وتعتبر صلاة يسوع موجهة الى شخص يسوع المسيح الاله المتجسد مؤكدة بوقت واحد على حياته على الارض وعلى الوهيته ( ابن الله ) وايضا صلاة يسوع صلاة بسيطة تتوسل الى الاسم اللالهي انها الطريقة للصلاة يمكن لاي احد ان يتبناها فلا توجد معرفة خاصة مطلوبة فالاولاد يتكلومن الى ابيهم بدون اية حذاقات ان ممارسة الصلاة لبسطة الا انها تتطلب الوعي والانتباه وفي القلب وقول كل كلمة بتذكر وبدون عجلة وفي الوقت نفسه بدون توكيد مفرط يجب الا تكون الصلاة قسرية ومتكلفة يجب ان تكون بصورة لطيفة وطبيعية دون اي شعور بالتوتر او شدة ذاتية او عاطفية. بالاضافة الى ذلك طور القديسون ( الهدوئيون ) اسلوبا جسديا ساعد على التركيز اذ ينصح بوضعية جسدية خاص : الراس منحن والعينان مثبتتان على المنطقة القلب وبنفس الوقت ينظم التنفس بشكل دقيق لكي يضبط الزمن مع الصلاة الا ان التمارين التنفسية ليست الا ثانوية تساعد على التذكر وهي ليست ركنا اسياسيا من صلاة يسوع يمكن ممارستها بملئها من دونها ويمكن ان تكون وؤذية ان اجريت بالطريقة الخاطئة ولهذا السبب يؤكد القديسون على ان اي امرىء يمارس الطريقة الجسدية يجب انيكون تحت توجيه وثيق من قبل المرشد الروحي كبير وفي حال غياب اب روحي فانه من الافضل جدا ان تمارس الصلاة وحدها ببساطة بدون الاهتمام ابدا بالطريقة الجسدية.ان ممارسة صلاة يسوع تفترض علينا عضوية كاملة وفعالة في الكنيسة وايضا لا تعفينا من الالتزامات الطبيعية للحياة المسيحية." ان اوثق طريق للانماء بالرب بعد تناول جسده ودمه هي صلاة يسوع داخلية المناولة يجب ان تاتي اولا ومن ثم صلاة يسوع ان استدعاء الاسم الالهي ليس بديلا من الافخارستيا ولكن غنى اضافي " 
اخيرا صلاة يسوع قصيرة جدا فانه يمكن تردادها في اي وقت وفي اي مكان وانها صلاة تناسب كل مرحلة من الحياة الروحية من اكثرها بداءة الى اكثرها تقدما.

( الصلاة هي عشق الله)



​


----------



## mina1 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   صلاة يسوع*

*موضوع أكثر من رائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Meriamty (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   صلاة يسوع*



mina1 قال:


> *موضوع أكثر من رائع
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى يا مينا 

نورت الموضوع بحضورك ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## صوت الرب (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   صلاة يسوع*

*



			( الصلاة هي عشق الله)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عبارة رائعة و معبرة
شكرا عزيزتي Meriamty للموضوع
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك 
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## رانا (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   صلاة يسوع*

جميل ربنا يعوضك


----------



## اميره الحياه (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   صلاة يسوع*

يارب  كون معي في ايام الصعبه   انا محتاحه اليك يا يسوع
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




:new8:


----------



## Meriamty (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   صلاة يسوع*



صوت الرب قال:


> *
> عبارة رائعة و معبرة
> شكرا عزيزتي Meriamty للموضوع
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
> سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*







ميرسى جدا لحضورك الجميل صوت الرب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   صلاة يسوع*



اميره الحياه قال:


> يارب  كون معي في ايام الصعبه   انا محتاحه اليك يا يسوع
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ربنا معاكى يا اميرة 

ميرسى جدا لحضورك ربنا يبارك حياتك ويرعاكى 


​


----------

